# Jeffree Star Swatches



## Jennifae (Oct 29, 2015)

[h=3]Post your Jeffree Star Cosmetics photos and swatches here![/h]   

  [h=3]I'm Nude, Celebrity Skin, Posh Spice, Dominatrix, and Weirdo:[/h]   





  [h=3](714), Anna Nicole, Prom Night, Masochist, and Unicorn Blood:[/h]   





  [h=3]Dirty Money, Jawbreaker, Blue Velvet, I'm Royalty, and Blow Pony:[/h]


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 29, 2015)

[h=3]Jeffree Star Cosmetics Holiday 2015 Collection:[/h]


----------



## dialine13 (Nov 20, 2016)

So much color payoff! I have to try some of the nudes- they look stunning!!
Do these dry out lips?


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 21, 2017)

dialine13 said:


> So much color payoff! I have to try some of the nudes- they look stunning!!
> Do these dry out lips?


I have the same doubt They looks dried in swatches.


----------

